# photo gallery



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

since yesterday and still today I can't access the photo galleries. Neither my laptop or desk top. anyone else?


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Doug
I guess the photo thing is still down. I think Chris posted that he was working on it, the hackers must have really rasied hell with the site last week.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> the hackers must have really rasied hell with the site last week.


Was it really hacked? I think DuckSouth was hacked last week or the week before as well. uke:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll:


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Bob Kellam said:


> Doug
> I guess the photo thing is still down. I think Chris posted that he was working on it, the hackers must have really rasied hell with the site last week.


thanks Bob--i didnt catch that part of the problem.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

hey chris any news on when the photo album will be back?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

My egooooooooooooooo is going nuts not being able to post more pictures.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check the supporting members forum.

The new album is ready for supporting member use, it should be released to the public later this week...early next week.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

When I click on a thumbnail in the photo gallery the pic disapears. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm assuming you're referring to the old photo gallery?

I described this problem in the member's forum. During the forum move about 20% of the photos were lost and the backup became corrupt.

So if you click on the image, and it dissapears...that means the full-size photo got lost.  I'm running TWO different backups now on the photos in the new album to ensure nothing is lost or corrupt again.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

the old photo gallery was set up better than the one that you have running now. I use to check the photo gallery every single day. Now probably only once a week. Not sure if it's the set up or what, just my .02. but also heard from other people that it's not as good, just some upfront honest info.

Tator


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Honestly, I wish I never had to leave the old one. But it had some security issues that had me working 3 days straight to fix 13 months ago. I won't get into it more than that, but it put the site at a risk that I wasn't willing to take.


----------

